# Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff



## ad0r (20. Februar 2013)

*Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff*

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Tool, womit ich sehen kann, welche Programme (oder laufende Programme, Prozesse) auf welche Festplatte zugreifen.

Der Hintergrund, irgendwas weckt immer wieder meine "Datengrab Festplatte" auf, diese soll aber permanent aus sein, die brauch ich nur sehr sehr selten, dort sind nur Sachen abgelegt. Ansonsten benutze ich eine 256gb SSD Platte als Systemplatte und eine 2TB Platte für Programme Spiele usw.

Tja, wie kann ich nun am besten herausfinden, was noch auf die alte die Platte zugreift die eigentlich "schlafen" soll.


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff*

Schau mal hier, das könnte dir weiterhelfen: Process Monitor

MfG Jimini


----------



## AchtBit (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff*

oder einfacher mit System Explorer/Systemverlauf (das Tool ist free)


----------



## ad0r (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff*

Viele Dank für die Vorschläge!
Letztendlich schien für mich eine Lösung die bereits in Windows dabei ist am einfachsten und für mich passendsten.

Und zwar: Taskmanager starten --> Leistung -->  --> Ressourcenmonitor --> Datenträger
Unter Datengräger muss einen Moment gewartet werden, dann werden alle aktuell aktiven Prozesse und Zugriffe angezeigt. Dort konnte ich super einfach und übersichtlich die Platten durchschauen und das Programm finden. Für mich optimal um einzelne Sachen ausfindig zu machen, da man hier schnell einen Überblick bekommt, auf welcher Platte und wo die Datei ist.

Zumindest im Windows 7, ob das bei anderen Versionen gleich ist weiß ich nun nicht.


----------



## David-P (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff*

Super! Endlich mal eine gescheite Antwort anders als der übliche Tipp mit dem gruseligen Process Monitor, der ungefähr 1.000 Textzeilen pro Sekunde auswirft, denen ein Mensch aber leider nichts entnehmen kann. 

Der Ressourcenmonitor aus dem Taskmanager ist da 1000 mal nützlicher und übersichtlicher.

Danke für diesen Hinweis!


----------



## fotoman (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Tool / Programm zum Überwachen von Festplattenzugriff*

Wenn Du meinst. Der eine will nur eine grobe aktuelle Übersicht haben, was gerade auf seinem PC passiert (Ressourcenmonitor), der andere will/muss das ganze mitttracen und dann vernünftig auswerten.

Viel Spaß beim Versuch, mit dem Ressourcenmonitor zu analysieren, wer gelegentlich auf eine gewisse Datei zugreift. Selbst in Ausgangsfall kannst Du entweder Minutenlang vor dem Rechner seitzen bleiben und warten,, bis endlich jemand auf die Platte zugreift. Oder man loggt alles mit und filtert danach entsprechend.


----------

